# Città all'estero - ortografia



## rinoatimber

Ok, può essere una stupidaggine (togliamo il "può"), stavo pensando: Tokyo in realtà in lingua Italiana non dovrebbe essere scritto "Tokio" visto che nel nostro alfabeto la "y" non esiste? Tuttavia io ho sempre visto scritto "Tokyo". 

 Ciao a tutti, Sara.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Volendo essere fiscali, non esiste nemmeno la _k_ nell'alfabeto tradizionale italiano. Quindi se non ammettessimo nessuna delle cinque lettere del peccato, saremmo costretti a scrivere _Tochio_. 

Ma a parte queste freddure. Il nome in caratteri latini è la traslitterazione della pronuncia giapponese (il quale un alfabeto latino non ce l'ha). Non me ne intendo per niente, ma con ogni probabilità _Tokyo_ è la traslitterazione all'inglese, che noi ci limitiamo ad assimilare. _Tokio_ invece sarebbe una traslitterazione italiana, usando il grafema "nostrano" _i_.
Per la cronaca, ho letto entrambe le forme con una leggera maggioranza per quella con la _y._


----------



## rinoatimber

MünchnerFax said:


> Volendo essere fiscali, non esiste nemmeno la _k_ nell'alfabeto tradizionale italiano. Quindi se non ammettessimo nessuna delle cinque lettere del peccato, saremmo costretti a scrivere _Tochio_.
> 
> Ma a parte queste freddure. Il nome in caratteri latini è la traslitterazione della pronuncia giapponese (il quale un alfabeto latino non ce l'ha). Non me ne intendo per niente, ma con ogni probabilità _Tokyo_ è la traslitterazione all'inglese, che noi ci limitiamo ad assimilare. _Tokio_ invece sarebbe una traslitterazione italiana, usando il grafema "nostrano" _i_.
> Per la cronaca, ho letto entrambe le forme con una leggera maggioranza per quella con la _y._


 
Sarebbe interessante lanciare la moda del Tochio, magari avremmo anche un seguito 

Grazie mille per la delucidazione.


----------



## housecameron

Riassumendo definizioni varie tratte da Wikipedia:
_"Tōkyō"_ è il nome traslitterato secondo il sistema Hepburn, inventato dal reverendo James Curtis Hepburn per trascrivere i suoni della lingua giapponese nell'alfabeto latino.
Quindi MünchnerFax in un certo senso ha visto giusto, visto che Hepburn era americano.


----------



## bubu7

rinoatimber said:


> Ok, può essere una stupidaggine (togliamo il "può"), stavo pensando: Tokyo in realtà in lingua Italiana non dovrebbe essere scritto "Tokio" visto che nel nostro alfabeto la "y" non esiste? Tuttavia io ho sempre visto scritto "Tokyo".
> 
> Ciao a tutti, Sara.


 
Ciao, Sara. 

La forma grafica consigliata dal _DOP_ (_Dizionario d'ortografia e pronunzia_) è _Tokyo_. È ammessa la forma italianizzata _Tokio_, rara quella _Tochio_.


----------



## rinoatimber

Grazie mille a tutti, sono riuscita a soddisfare una mia curiosità


----------



## Lello4ever

bubu7 said:


> La forma grafica consigliata dal _DOP_ (_Dizionario d'ortografia e pronunzia_) è _Tokyo_. È ammessa la forma italianizzata _Tokio_, rara quella _Tochio_.


Sarà, ma non penso che Tochio sarebbe considerato generalmente corretto.


----------



## nikis

bubu7 said:


> Ciao, Sara.
> 
> La forma grafica consigliata dal _DOP_ (_Dizionario d'ortografia e pronunzia_) è _Tokyo_. È ammessa la forma italianizzata _Tokio_, rara quella _Tochio_.


 


No, ti prego "Tochio" no......


----------



## bubu7

nikis said:


> No, ti prego "Tochio" no......


Non devi pregare me, cara nikis, ma il _DOP_ che è uno dei migliori (e dei pochi) dizionari di ortografia che abbiamo in Italia.


----------



## MünchnerFax

nikis said:


> No, ti prego "Tochio" no......


Perché no? Cos'ha che non va? Rappresenta il suono corretto ed è pure scritto all'italiana.


----------



## nikis

MünchnerFax said:


> Perché no? Cos'ha che non va? Rappresenta il suono corretto ed è pure scritto all'italiana.


 

secondo me sfiora quasi il ridicolo, se qualcuno mi scrivesse "Tochio" mi farebbe abbastanza ridere.


----------



## tie-break

nikis said:


> secondo me sfiora quasi il ridicolo, se qualcuno mi scrivesse "Tochio" mi farebbe abbastanza ridere.


 
Concordo 
Forse per il fatto che non siamo abituati a vederlo scritto così. 

Inoltre dopo aver visitato Tochio nessuno mi vieterebbe di andare a Niu iorc


----------



## nikis

tie-break said:


> Concordo
> Forse per il fatto che non siamo abituati a vederlo scritto così.
> 
> Inoltre dopo aver visitato Tochio nessuno mi vieterebbe di andare a Niu iorc


 

Allo stesso modo allora potremmo scrivere anzichè Helsinki, Helsinchi o meglio, Elsinchi........(terribile.....)


----------



## rinoatimber

nikis said:


> Elsinchi........(terribile.....)


 
Io Elsinchi l'ho visto scrivere diverse volte(  ), comunque la mia domanda veniva anche dall'incontro con una ragazza spagnola che mi diceva che da loro si usa scrivere "Tokio" senza "y" .

Paese che vai.....


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non vedo proprio cosa ci sia di così terribile.
Un conto sono i nomi propri già scritti nell'alfabeto latino (ma nemmeno _Nu Iorc _mi scandalizza più di tanto, devo essere sincero); un altro è _Tokyo_/_Tochio _ che è una traslitterazione fonetica più o meno arbitraria di un nome che a casa loro si scrive con due Kanji, altro che alfabeti, _y_ e _k_.
Mi sta bene finché il problema è solo che suona inconsueto  perché non siamo abituati, oppure finché invochiamo motivi di uniformità internazionale. Ma dire che la parola, giacché dobbiamo "convertirla" al nostro alfabeto, è ineccepibile scritta con le convenzioni straniere, mentre scritta con le convenzioni nostre, italiane, è ridicola addirittura, mi spiace ma non mi trova d'accordo senza una motivazione un po' solida.


----------



## nikis

MünchnerFax said:


> Non vedo proprio cosa ci sia di così terribile.
> Un conto sono i nomi propri già scritti nell'alfabeto latino (ma nemmeno _Nu Iorc _mi scandalizza più di tanto, devo essere sincero); un altro è _Tokyo_/_Tochio _ che è una traslitterazione fonetica più o meno arbitraria di un nome che a casa loro si scrive con due Kanji, altro che alfabeti, _y_ e _k_.
> Mi sta bene finché il problema è solo che suona inconsueto perché non siamo abituati, oppure finché invochiamo motivi di uniformità internazionale. Ma dire che la parola, giacché dobbiamo "convertirla" al nostro alfabeto, è ineccepibile scritta con le convenzioni straniere, mentre scritta con le convenzioni nostre, italiane, è ridicola addirittura, mi spiace ma non mi trova d'accordo senza una motivazione un po' solida.


 


Nessuno qui nega il diritto di scrivere utilizzando le nostre convenzioni italiane, ma potrebbe essere interessante scrivere "elsinchi" o "tochio" su google ad esempio e vedere cosa ne esce....
E' quello che ho fatto e i risultati sono molto chiari.
Non suona inconsueto, suona forzato: manteniamo pure le nostre tradizioni, la nostra scrittura, il nostro italiano, ma i termini o i nomi stranieri ritengo vadano rispettati mantenendoli più possibile simili alla lingua originaria.


----------



## MünchnerFax

nikis said:


> Nessuno qui nega il diritto di scrivere utilizzando le nostre convenzioni italiane, ma potrebbe essere interessante scrivere "elsinchi" o "tochio" su google ad esempio e vedere cosa ne esce....


Ovvio, non ne esce niente perché non li usiamo.  Stamo discutendo dell'opportunità di una certa grafia, non dicendo che sia diffusa.


nikis said:


> mantenendoli più possibile simili alla lingua originaria.


Ma infatti sono d'accordo per Helsinki e New York, ma per il giapponese?!? Se vogliamo essere davvero fedeli, allora scriviamo Tokyo in ideogrammi.
Il giapponese come lo vediamo noi è una traslitterazione! I nativi scrivono, come è arcinoto, in un'altra maniera, non con il nostro alfabeto. Ne consegue che le altre lingue riproducono i suoni secondo il loro proprio sistema fonetico (proprio come i giapponesi scrivono le parole straniere con i loro ideogrammi). Ebbene, è curioso che noi li riproduciamo secondo... il sistema fonetico inglese. È semplicemente questo ciò che vado dicendo. Allora, c'è una ragione forte per questo? Secondo me è solo che noi italiani copiamo volentieri dalle altre lingue senza farci troppi problemi.


----------



## cityofgod

nikis said:


> secondo me sfiora quasi il ridicolo, se qualcuno mi scrivesse "Tochio" mi farebbe abbastanza ridere.


 
Nikis,
non ti fa ridere quando al telegiornale scrivono *IRAK* al posto di *IRAQ* ?
Io resto veramente allibito ogni volta che vedo nomi stranieri di certe categorie italianizzati e altri delle stesse categorie lasciati nella lingua originale e pronunciati nella stessa lingua: es. *SAN FRANCISCO* (letto *SAN* *FRANSISCO*).

Quanto a *Tochio*, qualora ne fosse ufficializzato l'utilizzo, non vedo dove siano i problemi dati gli scempi di cui sopra.


----------



## Crisidelm

In teoria perché una lingua serve per comunicare: se si usano forme sulla carta corrette, ma che possono comportare confusione o fraintendimenti, stiamo davvero comunicando?


----------



## bubu7

Aggiungo che _Tokyo_ è l'unica grafia riportata dal DiPI (_Dizionario di pronuncia italiana_) del Canepari e che _Tokio_ ha più di trentotto milioni di occorrenze su Google.


----------



## rinoatimber

cityofgod said:


> Nikis,
> non ti fa ridere quando al telegiornale scrivono *IRAK* al posto di *IRAQ* ?
> Io resto veramente allibito ogni volta che vedo nomi stranieri di certe categorie italianizzati e altri delle stesse categorie lasciati nella lingua originale e pronunciati nella stessa lingua: es. *SAN FRANCISCO* (letto *SAN* *FRANSISCO*).
> 
> Quanto a *Tochio*, qualora ne fosse ufficializzato l'utilizzo, non vedo dove siano i problemi dati gli scempi di cui sopra.


 

In effetti che l'Italia fosse un paese che tende all'esterofilia credo sia piuttosto palese(vd S. Francisco o New York lasciate inalterate e pronunciate seondo la lingua Inglese). Se guardo invece la situazione estera ci troviamo con città nostrane "tradotte" per adattarsi maggiormente alla fonetica di ciascun paese, mi viene in mente il paragone in lingua Inglese con Naples e Rome al posto di Napoli e Roma, io sinceramente sarei per l'utilizzo di "Tochio", un termine italianizzato sì, ma la cui logica utilizziamo già correntemente con alcuni nomi di capitali (vd "London" al posto di Londra e così via....)


----------



## Lello4ever

bubu7 said:


> Aggiungo che _Tokyo_ è l'unica grafia riportata dal DiPI (_Dizionario di pronuncia italiana_) del Canepari e che _Tokio_ ha più di *trentotto milioni* di occorrenze su Google.


Guarda bene: selezionando solo siti italiani sono meno di 2 milioni, togliendo i riferimenti sbagliati (come il gruppo tokio hotel ecc) alla fine il numero è comunque ridotto.


----------



## bubu7

Le ricerche in rete danno sempre informazioni grossolane e indicazioni di massima: sempre meglio far riferimento ai dizionari di ortografia e pronuncia.
Comunque la restrizione ai siti italiani va a vantaggio della grafia _Tokio_.
Mentre la semplice ricerca _Tokyo_ vs _Tokio_ dà 149 milioni contro 38 milioni, la restrizione alle pagine provenienti dall'Italia da 1.950.000 contro 1.760.000.
Se poi la restrizione riguarda le pagine in italiano, la frequenza addirittura s'inverte e _Tokio_ "vince" per 2.030.000 a 1.940.000.
In questi dati trova conferma, a mio parere, l'ipotesi che la grafia _Tokio_, anche se non è quella raccomandata dai dizionari, è largamente rappresentata in Italia.


----------



## Crisidelm

Imalaia, Auai, Anover...


----------



## federicoft

Crisidelm said:


> Imalaia, Auai, Anover...



Eh no.
Queste non sono traslitterazioni da altri sistemi di scrittura (a parte Himalaya forse).

Sono concorde che da un punto di vista prettamente teorico non ci sarebbe assolutamente nulla di ridicolo nello scrivere Tochio o Sciangai o Bombei, adattando cioè la traslitterazione da un sistema di scrittura giapponese, cinese o indi alle regole ortografiche della lingua italiana anziché di quella inglese. Peraltro i nostri nonni lo facevano senza problemi o senza che qualcuno si spanciasse dalle risate per quanto fossero ridicoli... si tratta di lettere al posto di altre dopotutto.
Che poi non siano diffusi, e si è praticamente costretti a scrivere Tokyo, Shanghai e Bombay (da qualche anno Mumbai, gaudeaums igitur!) proprio perché qualcuno ritiene gli altri irrazionalmente ridicoli è altra faccenda.

P.S. - vi faccio notare che noi diciamo Pechino (Beijing) e Nanchino (Nanjing), che sono prestiti linguistici a tutti gli effetti, _totalmente_ integrati nell'italiano e non soltanto a livello fonetico/ortografico, senza che nessuno abbia alcunché da ridire. Ciò credo dimostri si tratti semplicemente di un fatto di abitudine.


----------



## Crisidelm

Anche la lingua hawaiana è stata traslitterata (e quindi anche il nome delle isole): per Anover invece è un ricordo scolastico mio, una boutade (ma d'altronde, Antwerp noi la chiamiamo Anversa).
Perché, alla fine di tutto questo discorso, è preferibile usare una forma "internazionale/inglese" per i nomi di città? Per la globalizzazione: sono forme che sono riconoscibili un po' ovunque: non vorrei che un ragazzo, cresciuto scrivendo sempre e solo "Tochio" vada poi in giro per il mondo pensando che scrivendo "Tochio" tutti capiscano che intende "Tokyo"...


----------



## federicoft

Crisidelm said:


> Perché, alla fine di tutto questo discorso, è preferibile usare una forma "internazionale/inglese" per i nomi di città? Per la globalizzazione: sono forme che sono riconoscibili un po' ovunque: non vorrei che un ragazzo, cresciuto scrivendo sempre e solo "Tochio" vada poi in giro per il mondo pensando che scrivendo "Tochio" tutti capiscano che intende "Tokyo"...



Sicché suppongo da domani dovremo cominciare a chiamare Parigi Paris, Stoccolma Stockholm, Belgrado Beograd, Mosca Moscow e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Senza salvare naturalmente le nostre città, che dovranno essere ribattezzate Turin, Milan, Venice, Florence, Rome, Naples, etc.


----------



## Crisidelm

Ciò che è consolidato è consolidato, ma ciò che viene non s'impone per "amor dell'italica lingua". Alla fin fine, conta quello che la gente sente e crede sia migliore, e dubito in tutta franchezza che "Tochio" rientri in questo.


----------



## lu:ka

rinoatimber said:


> In effetti che l'Italia fosse un paese che tende all'esterofilia credo sia piuttosto palese(vd S. Francisco o New York lasciate inalterate e pronunciate seondo la lingua Inglese)



Per quanto riguarda New York (al di là della pronuncia nostrana che è solo approssimativamente riconducibile a quella Inglese), vorrei ricordarti che in italiano sarebbe Nuova York (così era chiamati dai nostri nonni che vi si recavano in cerca di fortuna), solo recentemente si è reintrodotto il prestito lessicale.



rinoatimber said:


> Se guardo invece la situazione estera ci troviamo con città nostrane "tradotte" per adattarsi maggiormente alla fonetica di ciascun paese, mi viene in mente il paragone in lingua Inglese con Naples e Rome al posto di Napoli e Roma, io sinceramente sarei per l'utilizzo di "Tochio", un termine italianizzato sì, ma la cui logica utilizziamo già correntemente con alcuni nomi di capitali (vd "London" al posto di Londra e così via....)



Anche in questi casi tutto dipende dall'epoca in cui il nome è entrato a far parte della comunicazione "quotidiana", immagino che oggi siano in pochi a chiamare Francis Bacon con l'italianizzazione Francesco Bacone (cui pure sono dedicate vie e piazze) mentre al contrario parecchi stentano nel riconoscere Cartesio dietro l'originale Descartes ... ... tutto questo per dire che probabilmente è l'uso che determina la forma con cui ci si riferisce ai nomi stranieri quando cambia il criterio per riferirsi a tali nomi l'uso di un termine decade (vedi Nuova York) e se ne introducono di nuovi ma quelli che sono ormai radicati nell'uso (vedi Cartesio) persistono.

(naturalmente è solo una mia opinione ed ho citato il tuo intervento solo come esempio)


----------



## xeneize

Può non essere campato in aria neppure Tochio, sono d'accordo, in portoghese ci sono adattamenti anche peggiori, ciò non toglie che a me suonerebbe assai ridicolo, e penso a molti, è una questione di gusto personale 
Gli altri nomi, a volte vengono tradotti, a volte no. Succede in tutte le lingue, noi abbiamo la maggior parte delle città tedesche con un nome italianizzato, ma per esempio ne abbiamo molte meno tra quelle inglesi.
Non si può trarre una regola certa, certi sono tradotti o adattati, ma la stragrande maggioranza inalterati. Normalmente si adattano solo le città importanti.
Quanti nomi di città svedesi sono adattati all'italiano? una, mi sa. Quante finlandesi? nessuna. Quante danesi? una, e dall'inglese. Quante norvegesi? nessuna.
Olandesi? una, L'Aia, l'unica come anche in altre lingue. Islandesi? nessuna. Storicamente si adattano solo i nomi di città di grande importanza o con legami particolari con uno stato.
In tedesco, hanno ancora più nomi adattati, anche i paesini della Serbia, della Croazia, e della Transilvania, nonché dell'Ungheria, hanno il loro nome tedesco. Perché, immagino, gli austroungarici avevano forti legami con quelle zone, però, non così per puro spirito di germanizzazione, credo...
In Spagnolo ne hanno qualcuno in più che in italiano, ma per esempio tra le città tedesche ce ne sono di più in italiano. In francese e portoghese adattano pure molto.
Ma secondo me, una volta che non c'è un nome tradizionale italiano, suona ridicolo adattarne semplicemente la grafia, così di punto in bianco. Questo è quello che penso io.
Quindi, mi farebbe ridere assai "Elsinchi" e spero che rinoatimber non lo abbia visto a Sassari, a me non è mai successo e direi che non succede proprio per fortuna  
Se scrivessi "Elsinchi" a Sassari, mi direbbero "millu il gaggio.." 
Alterare San Francisco o Los Angeles, o allora perchè no, Miami o Chicago, sarebbe semplicemente orroroso per me, e per fortuna non lo fa nessuno. Anche le traduzioni sarebbero improponibili...
Comunque, se si volesse privilegiare la pronuncia, sarebbe l'addio alle lingue. Allora, si dovrebbe estendere questo a tutte le parole straniere, perchè solo alle città?
Chi lo fa, potrebbe anche iniziare a scrivere compiuter e amburgher o videogheim. 
Una nuova lingua, perchè certo non sarebbe neppure "italiano"  
E poi, allora, dovremmo consigliare di fare altrettanto anche all'estero. Gli spagnoli dovrebbero scrivere Cáyari, Leche, Quieti, Macherata...
Come se non bastassero i nomi che già abbiamo reciprocamente tradotti o adattati, sarebbe un disastro...Si creerebbero delle nuove lingue basate esclusivamente sulla trasposizione fonetica.

Per quanto riguarda invece i nomi di altri alfabeti, ok, ma se Pechino s'è sempre usato e Tochio mai, ugualmente mi sembrerebbe inutile cambiare.
Piuttosto, c'è una tendenza al contrario. In molti siti o depliant ormai vedo Beijing, e credo che la tendenza aumenterà con i prossimi giochi.
Mi pare assai più probabile che arrivi a essere Beijing la grafia di Pechino, piuttosto che Tochio quella di Tokyo...E comunque Beijing si suppone che dovrebbe rispettare di più la pronuncia originale...
Capisco la voglia di molti di "italianizzare" qualche nome, la reputo normale, succede in tante lingue, ma il trend è esattamente l'opposto...
Molti nomi stanno perdendo la loro grafia originale italiana, non il contrario.
New York l'ha persa da chissà quando, ormai l'ha persa anche in francese, e fra un po', secondo me, toccherà allo spagnolo e poi al portoghese.
Allora che dire di New Orleans, che l'aveva persa già da prima...
Ma vediamo le città tedesche, tradizionale osso duro della toponomastica in "stile italiano".
Ormai, si legge quasi più Mainz che Magonza, soprattutto nei giornali sportivi. Trier si affianca a Treviri. A volte ho trovato anche Stuttgart per Stoccarda.
Aachen prevale su Aquisgrana. Non tutti sanno che Ravensburg sarebbe Ratisbona, e di solito chi ci va la chiama con il nome tedesco.
In Croazia, Dubrovnik ha "vinto" su Ragusa, e anche Split sta guadagnando terreno a Spalato. In Polonia, chi sa ormai che Wroclaw sarebbe Breslavia?...
Szeged ha stravinto, col tempo, su Seghedino, in Ungheria.
Alcune, anche in questi stati, resistono ancora, ma poco a poco il nome andrà perdendosi, perché in molti casi è percepito come arcaico.
Questo discorso vale per alcune città dell'Albania, della Polonia, Croazia, Germania, Grecia, Russia, che hanno avuto più legami con l'Italia. Invece, ci sono pochissimi o nessun nome adattato di città di stati come Repubblica Ceca (credo uno, la capitale), Slovacchia (nessuno), Ungheria (nessuno), Serbia (uno, la capitale), Romania (uno, la capitale, e non è neppure un adattamento italiano), Bulgaria (nessuno). 
Ah, resistono tutti gli adattamenti in -burgo, sparsi un po' dappertutto, ma anche qui la versione "pura" italiana sarebbe in -borgo, o mi sbaglio?...
Nel Ticino, per esempio, dicono Friborgo, non Friburgo.
Ciao


----------



## Crisidelm

"Francesco Bacone" mi riporta alla mente un anedotto di quando frequentavo il primo anno di liceo: erano gli ultimi giorni dell'anno scolastico, e la professoressa di Storia, dato che era pure l'insegnante di Filosofia delle classi 3-5, portò nella nostra quattro studenti che doveva finire d'interrogare. Noi del primo anno assistemmo senza parlare ovviamente: ad un certo punto venne fuori una domanda su Francesco Bacone, a cui i 4 risposero, più o meno, però a quel punto la professoressa chiese loro a bruciapelo:"Ma di che nazionalità era Francesco Bacone?". Uno disse Italiana, un'altra Spagnolo, l'altro portoghese e infine l'ultima suggerì Francese...a quel punto io alzai la mano, e la professoressa divertita e sorpresa mi diede la parola, e così spiegai che Francesco Bacone era Inglese, e che il suo nome originale era appunto Francis Bacon...i quattro mi guardarono storto.


----------



## federicoft

xeneize said:


> Può non essere campato in aria neppure Tochio, sono d'accordo, in portoghese ci sono adattamenti anche peggiori, ciò non toglie che a me suonerebbe assai ridicolo, e penso a molti, è una questione di gusto personale
> Gli altri nomi, a volte vengono tradotti, a volte no. Succede in tutte le lingue, noi abbiamo la maggior parte delle città tedesche con un nome italianizzato, ma per esempio ne abbiamo molte meno tra quelle inglesi.
> Non si può trarre una regola certa, certi sono tradotti o adattati, ma la stragrande maggioranza inalterati. Normalmente si adattano solo le città importanti.
> Quanti nomi di città svedesi sono adattati all'italiano? una, mi sa. Quante finlandesi? nessuna. Quante danesi? una, e dall'inglese. Quante norvegesi? nessuna.
> Olandesi? una, L'Aia, l'unica come anche in altre lingue. Islandesi? nessuna. Storicamente si adattano solo i nomi di città di grande importanza o con legami particolari con uno stato.
> In tedesco, hanno ancora più nomi adattati, anche i paesini della Serbia, della Croazia, e della Transilvania, nonché dell'Ungheria, hanno il loro nome tedesco. Perché, immagino, gli austroungarici avevano forti legami con quelle zone, però, non così per puro spirito di germanizzazione, credo...
> In Spagnolo ne hanno qualcuno in più che in italiano, ma per esempio tra le città tedesche ce ne sono di più in italiano. In francese e portoghese adattano pure molto.
> Ma secondo me, una volta che non c'è un nome tradizionale italiano, suona ridicolo adattarne semplicemente la grafia, così di punto in bianco. Questo è quello che penso io.
> Quindi, mi farebbe ridere assai "Elsinchi" e spero che rinoatimber non lo abbia visto a Sassari, a me non è mai successo e direi che non succede proprio per fortuna
> Se scrivessi "Elsinchi" a Sassari, mi direbbero "millu il gaggio.."
> Alterare San Francisco o Los Angeles, o allora perchè no, Miami o Chicago, sarebbe semplicemente orroroso per me, e per fortuna non lo fa nessuno. Anche le traduzioni sarebbero improponibili...
> Comunque, se si volesse privilegiare la pronuncia, sarebbe l'addio alle lingue. Allora, si dovrebbe estendere questo a tutte le parole straniere, perchè solo alle città?
> Chi lo fa, potrebbe anche iniziare a scrivere compiuter e amburgher o videogheim.
> Una nuova lingua, perchè certo non sarebbe neppure "italiano"
> E poi, allora, dovremmo consigliare di fare altrettanto anche all'estero. Gli spagnoli dovrebbero scrivere Cáyari, Leche, Quieti, Macherata...
> Come se non bastassero i nomi che già abbiamo reciprocamente tradotti o adattati, sarebbe un disastro...Si creerebbero delle nuove lingue basate esclusivamente sulla trasposizione fonetica.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda invece i nomi di altri alfabeti, ok, ma se Pechino s'è sempre usato e Tochio mai, ugualmente mi sembrerebbe inutile cambiare.
> Piuttosto, c'è una tendenza al contrario. In molti siti o depliant ormai vedo Beijing, e credo che la tendenza aumenterà con i prossimi giochi.
> Mi pare assai più probabile che arrivi a essere Beijing la grafia di Pechino, piuttosto che Tochio quella di Tokyo...E comunque Beijing si suppone che dovrebbe rispettare di più la pronuncia originale...
> Capisco la voglia di molti di "italianizzare" qualche nome, la reputo normale, succede in tante lingue, ma il trend è esattamente l'opposto...
> Molti nomi stanno perdendo la loro grafia originale italiana, non il contrario.
> New York l'ha persa da chissà quando, ormai l'ha persa anche in francese, e fra un po', secondo me, toccherà allo spagnolo e poi al portoghese.
> Allora che dire di New Orleans, che l'aveva persa già da prima...
> Ma vediamo le città tedesche, tradizionale osso duro della toponomastica in "stile italiano".
> Ormai, si legge quasi più Mainz che Magonza, soprattutto nei giornali sportivi. Trier si affianca a Treviri. A volte ho trovato anche Stuttgart per Stoccarda.
> Aachen prevale su Aquisgrana. Non tutti sanno che Ravensburg sarebbe Ratisbona, e di solito chi ci va la chiama con il nome tedesco.
> In Croazia, Dubrovnik ha "vinto" su Ragusa, e anche Split sta guadagnando terreno a Spalato. In Polonia, chi sa ormai che Wroclaw sarebbe Breslavia?...
> Szeged ha stravinto, col tempo, su Seghedino, in Ungheria.
> Alcune, anche in questi stati, resistono ancora, ma poco a poco il nome andrà perdendosi, perché in molti casi è percepito come arcaico.
> Questo discorso vale per alcune città dell'Albania, della Polonia, Croazia, Germania, Grecia, Russia, che hanno avuto più legami con l'Italia. Invece, ci sono pochissimi o nessun nome adattato di città di stati come Repubblica Ceca (credo uno, la capitale), Slovacchia (nessuno), Ungheria (nessuno), Serbia (uno, la capitale), Romania (uno, la capitale, e non è neppure un adattamento italiano), Bulgaria (nessuno).
> Ah, resistono tutti gli adattamenti in -burgo, sparsi un po' dappertutto, ma anche qui la versione "pura" italiana sarebbe in -borgo, o mi sbaglio?...
> Nel Ticino, per esempio, dicono Friborgo, non Friburgo.
> Ciao



Ammetto la mia ignoranza, ma non avevo la più pallida idea che esistesse in Ungheria una città chiamata Szeged, men che meno che la grafia originale avrebbe "stravinto" sull'italianizzazione Seghedino.


----------



## xeneize

federicoft said:


> Ammetto la mia ignoranza, ma non avevo la più pallida idea che esistesse in Ungheria una città chiamata Szeged, men che meno che la grafia originale avrebbe "stravinto" sull'italianizzazione Seghedino.


 
Nella maggior parte degli atlanti che ho controllato, ho trovato Szeged, e non Seghedino..
Anche nelle cronache dei giornali.
Avevo prestato attenzione a questo perchè recentemente c'era stato un europeo di ginnastica, mi pare, lì.
Nessun giornale sportivo scrisse "gli europei di Seghedino", ma sempre di Szeged.
Per questo ho sempre percepito quel nome come ormai in disuso in italiano.
Però dire che ha "stravinto" Szeged penso che sia effettivamente esagerato, solo che mi pare sia il nome più usato, e suppongo che lo sarà sempre di più col passare del tempo.


----------



## Oluja

Italianizzare nomi stranieri è un esercizio piuttosto futile, ma quando si tratta di traslitterare da alfabeti diversi, è tutta un'altra storia, perchè in questo caso spesso non facciamo altro che riprendere modelli stranieri, che a volte sono piuttosto inefficenti, come le traslitterazioni di nomi russi che seguono la regola inglese.
Per tanto così, meglio italianizzare es.: Andrey può essere benissimo scritto Andrei.
Ci sarebbe una terza via: e se si cercasse di usare traslitterazioni più adeguate come la traslitterazione scientifica delm cirillico e scrivessimo Andrej, o Nataša invece di Natasha?


----------

